# wireless access point using Motorola SBG6580 Cable Modem as secondary



## laineybirdy (Apr 21, 2007)

I replaced my Motorola Surfboard SBG6580 cable modem with a Zoom cable modem and would like to use the SBG6580 in our upstairs as a wireless access point since I have trouble with wireless coverage up there. 

My current setup is my Zoom cable Modem downstairs has the comcast incoming cable and an ethernet cable out to an ASUS RT-N66U 450Mbps Dual N Band Router. The bedroom upstairs has a hardwired CAT5 connection that is plugged into the ASUS Router. Our son just moved out so there is no computer up there now and I would like to connect the SBG6580 in there. My main computer downstairs is also connected to the ASUS router. 

I have done a reset of the SBG6580 and plugged it in upstairs and connected it to the ethernet connection. However, when I come downstairs to my computer and type the ip address into my Chrome browser, I am unable to access the settings on the router. It says page not found. 

My question is do I have to disconnect the Zoom Cable modem from the Comcast connection and reconnect it to the SBG6580 (secondary modem)? Do I also then need to connect my computer via ethernet to the SBG6580 in order to reconfigure the SBG6580 as an access point? 

Attempting this is a real stretch for me - I am not a computer geek. My head is spinning - can you help please? Thank you!

Elaine

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16367 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6570, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 1907376 MB, Free - 1505780 MB; I: Total - 1907695 MB, Free - 76364 MB; J: Total - 715370 MB, Free - 531383 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., H67MA-USB3-B3
Antivirus: Kaspersky PURE 3.0, Updated and Enabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

JohnWill's procedure (Aug. 30, 2008) for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.

_*Note*: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. [You will not need a cross-over cable if one of the "routers" is a computer.] Leave the WAN port unconnected! [TerryNet Note: assume that all routers made in the last five or six years or more have auto-sensing ports.]

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

The OP wants to use two *modems* together not two routers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No, he want to use a Motorola Surfboard SBG6580 modem/wireless router as a wireless access point. It seems a lot of manufacturers haven't learned the difference between a modem and a modem/router combo unit.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, did not know Motorola Surfboard, that model, was modem and router. (I guess I should have looked it up).
My experience with three different Motorola Surfboard models has been as modems only.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, I'm on my third Surfboard modem (actual modem) also.  But they also make modem/routers now and seem to want to keep the router part a secret.


----------

